# 8yr old girl bitten by goanna on Straddy



## RoryBreaker (Jan 24, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...asty-and-savage-attack-on-beach-near-brisbane

Its the monitor's turn for some hate.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 24, 2019)

wonder why it bit her? most monitors don't just go for people. either people in the area have been a bit too nice to the wild monitors or she harassed it, either way it must've hurt quite a bit


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 24, 2019)

Probably because too many people feed them, and they become accustomed to people, and being fed by them. 
So the Rep then goes looking for a feed when people are around.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 24, 2019)

Surfcop24 said:


> Probably because too many people feed them, and they become accustomed to people, and being fed by them.
> So the Rep then goes looking for a feed when people are around.


 perfect example as to why you should never feed wild animals


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 25, 2019)

She wont do that again.


----------



## mrkos (Jan 26, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> She wont do that again.


Do what exactly?walk past a picnic area on an extremely hot day and accidentally cop a bite from an extremely over fed and confident lace monitor do you think she was pulling on its tail like a dog ffs.


----------



## Tobe404 (Jan 26, 2019)

mrkos said:


> Do what exactly?walk past a picnic area on an extremely hot day and accidentally cop a bite from an extremely over fed and confident lace monitor do you think she was pulling on its tail like a dog ffs.



That made me lol.

But yeah, with the limited experience I've had with Monitors. They don't just bite out of no where. Usually give you warnings to back off first and bite as a last resort.

Haven't been bitten by mine since it was 2 months old. When it did bite me it was my fault. People just fail to realise that for whatever reason.


----------



## mrkos (Jan 26, 2019)

Tobe404 said:


> That made me lol.
> 
> But yeah, with the limited experience I've had with Monitors. They don't just bite out of no where. Usually give you warnings to back off first and bite as a last resort.
> 
> Haven't been bitten by mine since it was 2 months old. When it did bite me it was my fault. People just fail to realise that for whatever reason.


 your talking about defence behaviour. In this heat we have been having big monitors tame and wild become extremely food orientated that Lacie has obviously been fed way too much by previous campers and has no fear of humans whatsoever probably haven’t had a feed of left over bbq for a little while so grabbed a girls foot instead it was pure feed response it even hung around and waited for Tony Harrison to show up you could see how easily he lured it with a cooked snag. People really need to stop feeding wild animals. Girl was in the wrong place at the wrong time pure and simple


----------

